# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Postoji li pomoć za blijedoću?

## evita

Moram postaviti ovo pitanje jer sam već pomalo očajna....
Postoji li kakva hrana,piće,voće,vitamini ili već šta koji vračaju boju?. Rodila sam prije  tjedna i još sam užasno blijeda!
Molim pomoć (ako postoji)....Naravno osim rumenila.

----------


## vještičica

Ako si izgubila puno krvi na porodu, trebaće ti neki preparat željeza. Jesi li išla doktoru, radila krvnu sliku?

----------


## evita

Nisam išla nakon poroda doktoru. U trudnoći sam pila heferol,jer mi je falilo željezo. Ostala mi je još jedna kutija tih kapsula pa budem onda to nastavila piti. 
Doktorici idem za mjesec dana pa joj budem rekla da mi pripiše još jednu kutiju kad dojim pa ako bude potrebe.
Hvala.

----------


## Dalm@

I ja bih rekla da je najvjerojatnije anemija. 
Pogledaj si unutrašnjost kapka; "blijeda" mreža kapilara ukazuje na nju.

----------


## sandy2006

Ja mislim da smo mi sve pomalo bljedunjave prvo vrijeme nakon poroda i da je to normalno.Ja sam bila sva nekako i blijeda i ne znam ni sama kako da opišem tu boju,žućkastosivkasta   :Laughing:   ali bilo je sve ok.Kako došlo tako prošlo.Ako si imala pomanjkanje željeza ipak ne bi bilo loše napraviti krvnu sliku da ipak znaš na čemu si.

----------


## jadranka605

znači ni vi niste izgledale ko one tete na televiziji posli poroda, čilo o rumeno...hm, nisam ni ja.
Pomogli mi nisu nikakvi preparati...grijalo me sunce, šibala bura. Prošlo je kroz koji misec.

----------


## vidra

tetama s reklama i iz časpisa pomogne dobro rumenilo   :Grin:

----------


## Sanela-Naja

baš smo tu na poslo komentirale prije neki dan kako smo sve na slikama /nakon poroda/ blijede i ispijene i pomalo žute..mislim da je to normalno i da će se vratiti na normalu za koji mjesec...osim ako ti ne fali željeza..  :Smile:

----------


## ale

Ja sam izgledala kao avet nakon poroda, jer sam izgubila jako puno krvi pri porodu. I ja mislim da bi anemija mogla biti u pitanju, u svakom slučaju vrijedi provjeriti.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Nisam išla nakon poroda doktoru. U trudnoći sam pila heferol,jer mi je falilo željezo. Ostala mi je još jedna kutija tih kapsula pa budem onda to nastavila piti. 
> Doktorici idem za mjesec dana pa joj budem rekla da mi pripiše još jednu kutiju kad dojim pa ako bude potrebe.
> Hvala.


a da ipak izvadiš krv?
ne bi se trebalo ništa posebno loše dogoditi ako na slijepo piješ željezo, i najvjerovatnije i je problem u tom da ti ono fali, ali ipak je dobro napraviti krvnu sliku, da se vide vrijednosti, da se na osnovu toga odredi doza i da se može pratiti efikasnost terapije

----------


## lukava puščica

ma bljedilo nakon poroda je savrseno normalno. treba ti vremena da se sve vrati na staro, pogotovo krvna slika. 
dobro se hrani, meni je mjesec dana mamine kuhinje najvise pomoglo. a i zvakala sam neko zeljezo s okusom borovnice...

----------


## Sirius Black

Ja sam inače užasno blijeda a uopće nemam problema s željezom. Nakon poroda bum valjda prozirna  :/

----------

